# Blew my stack



## sprucegum (Nov 30, 2014)

Went out on my own land to watch for deer last evening and found one of my neighbors sitting in my stand. He climbed down when he saw me coming and started explaining that because I was not using it he could see no harm in sitting in it. The more he groveled the more pissed I became, I was so angry I don't even recall half the stuff I said to him but I am pretty sure he got the message. I do recall telling him he would be dam lucky if I don't call the wardens (on top of being rude it is also illegal). Spent my 2 hours before dark watching for deer and cooling off and resolved not to talk him down around here as he really is not a bad guy. Thanks for giving me a place to vent

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2014)

Definitely would have called the game warden or sheriffs dept. That's armed trespassing (assuming he had a gun), but it's also just plain out unethical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Messin with a man's meat is about the same as messin with his wife. Bad medicine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Definitely would have called the game warden or sheriffs dept. That's armed trespassing (assuming he had a gun), but it's also just plain out unethical.


The laws here are a little different than they are in the west. If your land is not posted then it is OK to hunt on it (mine is not) if it is posted then trespassing carries a small fine. However using a hunting blind owned by another without permission results in a hefty fine and loss of hunting licence for 1 year. The guy has a son just old enough to start hunting, this entered into my decision not to turn him in. Not only would dad not be able to hunt the kid would have no one to take him out on youth weekend and like I said he really is not a bad sort. This has been a ongoing problem with this blind as it is on a power line ROW and quite visible. Next year I am going to redesign it with a locking pull up ladder I really don't mind having other hunters in the area as they tend to move the game around some. Today is the last day of reg rifle season and I am not hunting so I will go without, my fault I passed on a poor shot at a barely legal buck the first day. I know I had a good chance of making the shot OH WELL.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2014)

Let's just hope he doesn't teach his son these unethical practices.

I let my papaws neighbors hunt from my stand during bow and muzzleloader seasons, but they know it's mine during rifle season unless I call and tell them I won't be there. This year, I didn't go because the beans are still in the field and I don't have a 4 wheeler, so they used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2014)

Hopefully he got the point and will leave well enough alone from now on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Regardless of laws, that's just plain rude! Hopefully he teaches his son better than that. You're a better man than me, I would have really gone nuts I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2014)

It never hurts to ask, but man there can be a lot of "sting" when you don't . Most hunters are very courteous . One year we actually had some dirt bags come into our deer camp and steal some of our food. We never saw again after we had passed em on the road .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> We never saw again after we had passed em on the road .



It sounds like there's more to that story.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Messin with a man's meat is about the same as messin with his wife. Bad medicine.



Could lead to lead poisoning!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It sounds like there's more to that story.



But probably not what you are thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 30, 2014)

...then make up something good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 30, 2014)

In Texas he would be poacher and it would carry a heavy fine. You done good to refrain this time but I would be putting up posted signs. 

Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> In Texas he would be poacher and it would carry a heavy fine. You done good to refrain this time but I would be putting up posted signs.
> 
> Scott


And trespassing


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> And trespassing



And if after sundown. . . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2014)

When I hunted and owned my own land it was posted. I was not polite at all to trespassers and people that I caught hunting on my land. I was usually heavily armed and plenty pissed off and it was made crystal clear that they where not welcome and where trespassing. I could sneak up on them without making a sound, scare the shite out of them, and then just go off on them while I held a gun in my hand. They would see the rage in my eyes and leave pronto and never come back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 1, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> In Texas he would be poacher and it would carry a heavy fine. You done good to refrain this time but I would be putting up posted signs.
> 
> Scott


You Texans are a hard bunch, to quote that great Texas philosopher Ron White "our state has a express lane to death row". I enjoy legally hunting on land owned by others and don't mind respectful hunters, hikers, snowmobilers , and even the occasional bleeding heart liberal using mine. One idiot should not spoil it for others. I am pretty sure in my rage I invited him to never come back and if in fact he chooses to I will call the wardens.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 1, 2014)

We had this happen on our land a few years ago. A local plumbers son and his buddy (a couple of wild guys) drinkin, and decided to do some off roadin and ripped up about 5-600 of our newly planted white and red pines, knocked the leg off one of our treestands and then went across the road and ripped up half the golf course. BUT, they left a calling card by my treestand...a rear bumper and license plate. Sheriff located them, and had them for the golf course damage, came to apolgize to us. We ended up
basically letting them off the hook, only because we knew them, and anything we did would probably come back in retaliation
which we didn't neither want or need. The county got em good with a 10K fine for damages to the golf course though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

